

Betrayal - danabramov
http://haacked.com/archive/2014/01/02/betrayal/

======
smallsharptools
What does this guy know about Open Source? It's not like he dedicated years of
his career encouraging Microsoft to warm up to Open Source or works at GitHub
to make it easier for developers using Windows to use Open Source.

Or wait, he has done all that? Next you'll tell me he's super handsome and has
a beautiful family. Now you're just pulling my leg.

~~~
balakk
He's also IronMan.

[https://s3.amazonaws.com/github-
images/blog/2011/PhilHaack.J...](https://s3.amazonaws.com/github-
images/blog/2011/PhilHaack.JPG)

~~~
smallsharptools
We should listen to this guy. Not many guys can pull off a striped shirt that
well.

------
jxf
It feels like the people Phil's reacting to ("an industry with rather paranoid
clients that contractually bar us from using Open Source software") are bad at
convincing their clients.

The solution isn't "learn to use open source because it's generally a better
model for collaborating on software" as Phil suggests. It's "learn to educate
your clients better, so that they don't contractually obligate you to do silly
things".

